# Datei.zip.torrent



## Tamim (20. Januar 2008)

Hallo
Ich hab die PLE-version von Vue 6 als zip.torrent bekommen nun weiß ich nicht wie ich sie runterladen/öffnen kann.(Vue6PLEWin.zip.torrent)
Hat jemand eine Idee?
PS:Ich hab mir Bittorrent runtergeladen.


----------



## Mark (20. Januar 2008)

Hi!

Einfach den offiziellen und korrekten Weg gehen!?
http://www.e-onsoftware.com/try/vue_6_ple/

Mark.


----------



## Bratkartoffel (21. Januar 2008)

Ich hab jetzt keine Ahnung, ob du das Programm legal gekauft hast, und nur die CD verschlampt hast, oder ob du dir das Programm illegal runterladen willst.

Wenns nur ersteres ist: Die .torrent Datei mit Bittorrent öffnen, Zielpfad auswählen, und der Download startet.

Wenn aber zweiteres zutrifft: Machs lieber nicht. Raubkopieren ist kein Kavaliersdelikt...


----------

